# Exhaust SE-R vs 350Z



## TonySE-R (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Guys, do you know if both Altima SE-R and 350Z exhaust sounds the same in stock form ? what's the difference if any ?

Regards!!


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

First off they are different sounds.

I dont know the exact specs but out headers are located in total different places when i was looking at my friends 350z and we was comparing out vq35de


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

TonySE-R said:


> Hi Guys, do you know if both Altima SE-R and 350Z exhaust sounds the same in stock form ? what's the difference if any ?
> 
> Regards!!


the exhaust set up is way different. the se-r uses dual exhausts and the 350 uses one big muffler with dual outlets. the sound is different but not very noticeable.... nothing can beat that G or FX sound though...


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Nothing can beat G-35 or FX-35? Try Nismo CAI & Mossy Performance Combo on your Altima.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I think he meant the stock sound...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mf05ser said:


> Nothing can beat G-35 or FX-35? Try Nismo CAI & Mossy Performance Combo on your Altima.


bro... do you REALLY want to get technical with me ?
because if you do.... i can start listing a million different set ups for awesome sound.
we're talking about stock exhaust notes. not cold air intakes or after market set ups.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I realized after it was too late that you meant stock. Not trying to start a fight.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mf05ser said:


> I realized after it was too late that you meant stock. Not trying to start a fight.


i was just joking dude.. don't ever take any of my comments serious... im on that smart ass status. :fluffy:


----------

